# Ford 250



## MNC Lawncare (Sep 2, 2003)

I bought 89 Ford 250 about a month ago, and it was running great. Now it won't start. When I turn the key there is no clicking sound. All the lights inside come on, so its not the battery. Anybody know what the problem might be?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The computer I just had to replace one in my truck. makes no noise but you have power.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

This should be in the Ford truck discussion forum.

It sounds like maybe a bad solenoid,the one on the firewall.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Either what wyldman said or it could be a dirty contact for the exciter wire. Take off that lead and have someone turn to start to check for voltage. Then make sure the contacts are clean if you have voltage. Finally, make sure it hasn't corroded where it mounts to the fender and lost its ground. If all of these check out, then replace the solenoid.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I had another thought....

If the truck is an automatic, try wiggling the shift lever while turning the key. You might get better results by shifting to neutral and wiggling it, just be careful you don't start the truck in gear. I once had the neutral lockout switch come loose and get misaligned and caused the same problem you describe. They also get worn out too. Easy to replace, 2 bolts and plug into the harness.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

I agree with Pelican. My 89' F-150 had the same problem and it was the neutral lockout switch on the linkage side of the trans. Ford has an updated replacement. Good luck. Jake.


----------



## MNC Lawncare (Sep 2, 2003)

Thanks guys for all your suggestions. I will be checking all the possibilities out tommarrow. Someone else told me it may be the neutral lockout switch. I'll let you know how it turns out. Wish me luck.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You can use a small screwdriver to short the small stud on the solenoid to the battery stud on the solenoid.If the truck starts,then it's the ignition switch,neutral safety switch,or wiring.If it doesn't,then it's battery,cable,solenoid or starter.It's a good place to start,to point you in the right direction.

It also might just get you started so you can drive the truck.


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

Could be the starter.Lightly tap on it with a hammer.The starter is usaully located on the passenger side beneath the engine.I had similar problem earlier last year , I had to get a new starter.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by beherit316 _
> *Could be the starter.Lightly tap on it with a hammer.The starter is usaully located on the passenger side beneath the engine.I had similar problem earlier last year , I had to get a new starter. *


yea and break the field magnets on what could be a still good starter starters are cheap and they are easy to get out on a 302-351-460 shouldnt be much more then $30 to replace if bad and an hour worth of time


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

If a starter starts to fail it is said and known that if you take a hammer and "LIGHTLY" tap on it, it is possible to get it to work.And I did say "LIGHTLY" in my first post.I had probably around 7 incidents where this trick worked in older cars and trucks I have owned in the past and tapping on it with a hammer got it to work.Note it will not fix it but it will get it to start and get your vehicle back home or to your nearest mechanic if all else fails.

Obviously you never heard or have tried this method to see if it works.This technique is popular with mechanics so if they have tried it obviously they have faith in the idea.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by beherit316 _
> *
> Obviously you never heard or have tried this method to see if it works.This technique is popular with mechanics so if they have tried it obviously they have faith in the idea. *


um, yea I have tried it, didnt work and it broke tha magnets on a good starter. the solenoid was at fault and instead of buying a $4.99 part I ended up paying $26 for a new starter too. 2/3 of all starter cores that come into the parts store my buddy manages have the field magnets broke from people banging on the case. nobody around here will give a core charge back if the magnets are broke.


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

Well thats why you have to LIGHTLY TAP ON IT.I was suggesting this to solve an immediate problem so that one is able to get their truck to the nearest service station.I never cracked any magnets on my starters and I have tried this method many many of times.


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate's Plowing _
> *um, yea I have tried it, didnt work and it broke tha magnets on a good starter. the solenoid was at fault and instead of buying a $4.99 part I ended up paying $26 for a new starter too. 2/3 of all starter cores that come into the parts store my buddy manages have the field magnets broke from people banging on the case. nobody around here will give a core charge back if the magnets are broke. *


$26.00 for a new starter???Where the hell can one find a new starter for $26.00???Rebuilt's usaully start around well over $100.00 depending on the vehicle.I find it hard to belive that you were able to purchase a new starter for $26.00.Or did you mean $260.00 and forget to add a zero?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

didnt forget the 0 you can get a reman valuecraft @ autozone for $26.99 and that had started my bronco for the 5 years that Brian owned it plus all of last season, a NEW reman was $26.99  
want more proof? it is below


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

HMMMMMM interesting, that is one hell of a deal for a starter.Then again a newer truck starter could be more expensive vs one for a 78? Well I never usaually get upset when something of mine needs replacing, unless if it is in the thousands of dollars.I have a higher threshold in spending money then most people.Only thing that gets on my nerves is something that constantly breaks down and is in need of constant repair.

Another thing, I buy geniune parts for my vehicle never generic, thats why it is alot more in some cases.I tend to stay geniune when it comes for replacment parts for a vehicle.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

The starter for my truck is around $300. I think I paid around $30 for a solenoid. I've always had faith in the hammer trick as well. Its what my dad always told me to do, and it has gotten me home a few times.


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

Those starters you see for $26.00 are cheap anyways,Nate was fortunate to get 5 years out of his.I would never pay $26.00 for a starter now that I think of it.I always by genuine ford parts, money is no issue with me.Yes tapping on the starter does get it to work it has also helped me out many of times.

The way I see it, if you settle for cheap parts for your vehicle you get what you pay for.I always stick to genuine no matter what.The only exception would be car audio, all stock car audio componets are garbage.We got the premium sound system in our Mustang, the option was like $1500.00, I got it for no charge because I said I didnt want it.Ford didnt want to spend the time taking it out so gave it to us for next to nothing.

That is the first thing I do when I get a new vehicle, replace the stereo and speakers.

Yeah you have to be careful about buying some of these sfter market parts for your vehicle, some of them could has foriegn parts and in most cases they are'nt built very well.There is a reason why Ford recommmends using genuine Ford parts, because they work and are reliable.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

It doesn't have anything to do with the Ford name and blue oval on it. That is what adds money. Most "replaceable parts" are made by third parties and then labeled. Take steering parts. Moog makes almost everything. Big automakers by them, relabel and sell at the dealer for a premium. Go to a parts store and by the moog labeled part and most often you save a lot of money.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

lol a "Genuine *Ford*" starter for my truck is $84 LOL. I really feel sorry for the suckers that pay bookoo bucks for a truck then have something break and pay 5 times as much as I do. I am going to replace all u-joints, ball joints, and tie rod ends on tuesday so the front end is as tight as can be and it is only costing me.....$175 in parts. all brand name stuff too spicer joints moog tie rod ends & spicer ball joints.

Oh and every reman starter I have seen had the ford logo and the big M on it


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

Well lucky for me I don't have to pay xxxx for most parts now, I have a bumper to bumper extended warrantee which I paid $1500.00 for.And it has paid for itself 4 times, well close to 4 times.Federal Mogul's are the most popular u-joints on the market.I have replaced all mine last year.And As far as people paying 5 times as much is what you do, some of us can afford the luxury of it and prefer to do it, "NO OFFENSE",but you did say that you are purchasing parts for a 78 Bronco.First of all you have a 25 year old vehicle. parts for a vehicle that old wouldn't be all that expensive to begin with considering the older technology that is in it.
Though you have kept it running for all these years I would say thats owner loyalty.Most guys get a new truck after a certain amount of time, but hey if you keep it running strong more power to you.
Nate you make it seem like it is some sort of sin to pay top dollar for parts.I guess we come from 2 different worlds when it comes to spending.I really could care less how much parts cost for my vehicle, as long as it will keep it running and it is guaranteed is all that matters to me.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

well, I am done with this debate, enjoy your warranty. and I will enjoy my 25 year old truck that costs 1/5th of what most other vehicles cost to maintain, I will also look back and see that this truck has never left me stranded or never failed to get me home. I have had 90% less trouble with this truck then any other ford or dodge I have owned. if you think I am gonna buy a $35k truck to beat the **** out of it plowing, your crazy.

~Nate~


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have a 90 ford f250 and had to replace the starter its wasnt near 26 bucks more around the 100 range And that wasnt even a high end starter.Also had to replace the solenoid but that was only 15 bucks i even keep a spare one with me just in case


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

My starter was around $180.00 and that was a remanufactured one.I always tend to have more trust in high end or geniune products.I once many years ago bought cheaper version parts for a vehicle I owned and it didnt last.Ofcoarse I was making much money at the time and that was all I could afford as well.
I always beleived to invest in high end, it gives you a sence of reliabilty and security.Though I do have a limit when it comes to electronics in some cases.But trying telling my wife that, her opinion will differ in a heart beat.

Hey I can't help but buy high end,its that damn truck out there that keeps making money for me....I blame all my money on my truck, it keeps making too much of it for me......


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Always Beherit??? You always go high end huh?

Just want to make sure I understand your statement correctly. 

Maybe you should read a few old posts. Maybe one wishing a member a happy birthday.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Just bought a rebuilt starter from Pep Boys today for my 88 F-250. $47.00 + tax with a 1 year warranty. Like Nate posted, it had the Ford logo on it, but I didn't notice if it had any other logos. Not sure if there were more expensive\better rebuilts available for it (or maybe even cheaper\worse for that matter), but we're just nursing this truck to it's grave anyway


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CT18fireman _
> *Always Beherit??? You always go high end huh?
> 
> Just want to make sure I understand your statement correctly.
> ...


As a matter of fact Jesse I do.When one can achieve a successful 6 figure income and run a business successfully, money doesn't seem to be an option anymore in most cases.It' s a pretty good feeling when you take a ride to the local store to pick up groceries for a supply replenishment for his house and stop at 6th AVE electronics on the way back and purchase a high definition 1081i TV.Of coarse you do have to work hard to obtain items like that.

Building a new F-350 online with the Lariat package was also a nice experience that I just endured 2 days agf coarse now I'll have to play the waiting game for a month, but who's complaining?

I hope I was explanatory enough for you and have answered most of your questions that might have crossed your mind.

The funny thing is now, I cant possibly find the erge in me or the heart to use that F-350 for work.That's what sucks about buying a new vehicle, one gets so paranoid that they might get a scratch on it.Well it's gotta happen sooner or later, but I think I'll gradually break it in one step at a time.

So Jesse, whats in your wallet??????


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I have enough respect for myself, the members and the rules of the forum not to discuss it. 

Good Luck to you.

For the rest of the membership. Sorry that this thread has turned into a 9 foot pile of nonsense. LOL. I am closing it as I feel it has run its course. No more input needed.


----------

